# Quickest Bottom rigs.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

About 50 years ago I eliminated swivels from my bottom rigs. There is no telling how much I have saved over the years in both time and money. 

Without a swivel, I can slide a dozen or so rigs down into a piece of 3/4" light wall PVC with the hooks hanging around the end. Grab a hook and slide a fresh rig out. With a swivel, there'd be a mess every time. No baggies to hold individual rigs either. I had 3 tubes of pre rigged leaders on the boat every morning. One less knot to tie each night while rigging made my life a little easier.

My parties often lost 30 rigs in a day when bottom fishing. Thirty swivels at even .10 each mounts up with 200 or more trips per year.

I use 3 basic bottom rigs. (1) The *"Knocker Rig"* is simply a hook and sinker. The sinker slides all the way down to the hook. I didn't use this rig as much as slip sinker rig.

(2)The *"Slip Sinker Rig"* has been my go to rig ever since I started running bottom fishing charters. Here is where I eliminate swivels. I slide an egg sinker up my main line then tie the leader on with a Surgeon's Knot.

(3)"Tethered Sinker Rig." I* NEVER* use a sinker with swivels on both ends because, if a fish breaks off above the sinker he drags the sinker until it gets hung in a crack then starves to death. If you have ever done much diving, you have seen this. To get the same type rig, simply slide the sinker up your line then run the leader back through your sinker again or even 3 times if you have room then tie your hook on. You can slide the sinker up or down your leader as needed.

I can photo all these rigs if needed.

Here is the way I rig a "Slip Sinker Rig." The pink line is the leader. I shortened it a lot for photographic purposes. Normally my leaders are ~30" long and 80# test. The green line is line from my reel. In the second photo you can see that the Surgeon's Knot won't pass through the hole in the sinker. The tag end keeps the sinker from bashing the knot.


----------



## Jquinn5611 (Mar 28, 2014)

Will the surgeon's knot work okay going from braid to mono?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Try it at home. Give it 4 twists, wet it and pull.


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

I've gone this route many time, and I do use braid on some of my reels. Thanks for the professional advice. Some people don't care to share.


----------



## Jquinn5611 (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks Kanaka, BTW every time I read one of your post i hear it in Clint Eastwood's voice. Is that a picture of Clint Eastwood, or you looking like Clint?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Excellent post. Thank you.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Good info capt, thank you for sharing.


----------



## tibiasterrible (Oct 17, 2013)

so am I understanding that running the line back through the sinker doesn't make it break off more offen? I would think the jagged edges from a sinker would make it a weak point?
I would love to never use a swivel again.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Mono vs. Lead.*

Pure lead is softer than most mono. I've never experienced cut-offs that I could reasonably attribute to lead cuting the mono. 

Where I fish, we have far more sharp stuff than up there in deeper water. Deep water Grouper fishing for me is 30'. I've caught lots of 20# plus Grouper in 15' of water and lost a bunch more that I couldn't begin to turn on 80# test.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Braid to mono Surgeon's Knot.*

It doesn't work for me. When I worked for Berkley I spent hundreds of hours testing knots. For Braid to Mono the Bristol Knot worked best for me. The Albright followed closely. As I recall, the Surgeon's Knot simply slipped rather than breaking in the knot.

Where I fish, mono rules and I can use the Surgeons Knot for Mono to Mono and expect it to work everytime without fail.

Experiment with braid to Mono is all I can say.

The Surgeon's Knot is a bulky knot that works well as a sinker stop.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Jquinn5611 said:


> Thanks Kanaka, BTW every time I read one of your post i hear it in Clint Eastwood's voice. Is that a picture of Clint Eastwood, or you looking like Clint?


He's better looking than me but I'm starting to get his characters attitude in the last few years...


----------



## wmflyfisher (Jan 17, 2008)

Got it Ken. Thanks a bunch.

Where is your 3/4" pvc pipe mounted?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I'll try to find a photo.*

I no longer have the boat. I used this holder and rigging techniques in a tip that was published in Sport Fishing Magazine several years ago. I would scan the article but my scanner ain't working.

I had 3 of these PVC tubes mounted on the bulkhead beside my helm station. 
I may have a photo of these tubes on the boat. I sold the boat years ago.

I'd love to have the boat back but I have no way of finding it. I can't find out from the tag office. They won't tell me.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for taking the time to share! Now time to learn a new knot.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

captken said:


> I'd love to have the boat back but I have no way of finding it. I can't find out from the tag office. They won't tell me.


If you still have the vessel's H.I.N. written down, you may be able to find out who all owned that vessel from I'm guessing Dept. of Motor Vehicles.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

As best I can remember right now, all I have is the registration number. DMV would not tell me anything but that was several years ago.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I bet if you are buddies with someone that is a car dealer that they could find out from the tax collector. I'm sure the little mom and pop dealers become friends with folks at the tag office and can get info that you off the street can not get.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I can get the info but not the cash to purchase it if it is available.*

My son is full time Army National Guard in a MP unit. Lots of the other guys are Deputies of FHP officers. They could get the info but I don't need another big boat. Too dang old and my son's 20 footer with a new 150 Etek is in my carport.


----------

